# Ammo for G30



## TS_GATES (Mar 7, 2007)

hello, first post here. i have a question for the ballistics gurus...

i have a G30 and am looking to get some new defense ammo. when i first bought the gun in 1997, i bought Corbon 165gr +P rounds. i've always used department 230 grain rounds for practice and reload the corbons for real world. 10 years is about all i'm willing to go. i know they're probably fine and would fire as if new, but it's a peace of mind thing. the reason i went with that round was a ballistics test i had read where the round performed very well.

my criteria for the round:

1) reliability: the gun must go bang when the trigger is pulled and the round must go downrange toward it's target. is this an issue with the corbons and georgia arms companies of the world compared to a bigger manufacturer like winchester or federal?

2) ballistics: takedown/stopping power. is 165gr too light? would 185 be better? is a +P a must?

3) accuracy: definately a distant third on the list. the variance in accuracy across brands between rounds is negligible for defense purposes IMO.

any/all opinions are appreciated...


----------



## old frank (Dec 25, 2006)

In my G30 and other .45s, I use the Federal HST round. It is extremely reliable in the Glock, accurate and has great reviews in expansion tests.

Another good feature is it is reasonably priced at about $24 for a box of fifty. At this price you can actually afford to shoot it enough to feel confident with it.

I get mine from here as it is hard to find.

http://www.streichers.com/ProductList.aspx?catalog=Guns+and+Ammo&category=AMMO_TACT


----------

